# حساب كميات الحديد للخرسانة المسلحة فى اى جزء من المنشأ



## مهندس رواوص (6 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليكم_​​نظرا لكثرة الأسئلة لتخمين كمية حديد التسليح​في الخرسانة للأجزاء المختلفة للمنشأ​​اضع هذا العمل المتواضع بين أيديكم​أرجو من الله أن يكون ذات فائدة لكم​​نسبة التسليح(حجم الحديد\حجم المنشأ)%​الفقرة​(1-1.5)%​السقوف​(1-2)%​الجسور​(1-4)%​الاعمدة​(7.-1)%​الاسس​
​مثال:-​​اذا كان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف =30متر مكعب​حيت ان نسبة التسليح للسقف (1-1.5)%​نأخذ المعدل (1+1.5\2)=1.25%​​حجم الحديد=حجم الصب *نسبة التسليح​ = 30*1.25\100=375. متر مكعب​​كثافة الحديد= 7850​​وزن الحديد= حجم الحديد* كثافة الحديد​ =375. * 7850 =2.943 تقريبا 3 طن​​_مع تحياتي مهندس رواوص_
​​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا بانتظار ردودكم وارائكم , مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
معقول ولا واحد حب يعلق على الموضع .لاسلبا ولا ايجابا....
اخواني اتمنى ان اقراء ردودكم ونقاشكم على الموضوع.


----------



## salahlafi (7 أبريل 2009)

هذة الطريقة لي اي نوع من انواع الاسقف يا باشمهندس الانه يوجد على الاقل نوعين منها المصمت و الهورتي وانت لم تحدد اي منهم مع الشكر لك وارجو منك بان تطلع على مشاركتي لحساب الخرسانة و حديد التسليح للاعمدة واعطاى رايك فيها


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي الكريم على ملاحظتك , هذه النسب خصة بالاسقف المصمته...


----------



## عثمان خضر (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير علي مجهودك


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (13 أبريل 2009)

طريقة عملية ........بارك الله بك 
وايضا توجد طريقة اسرع
الطول*العرض=المساحة/50 يكون الناتج كمية الحديد بالطن


----------



## ahmedrami75 (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ولكن في طيريقه اسرع 
كل 100 متر مربع تحوي على 1 طن من الحديد تقريبا ........................ تحياتي


----------



## حسين الصغير (15 أبريل 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*8* (*permalink*)] ahmedrami75 
عضو







 








*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ولكن في طيريقه اسرع 
كل 100 متر مربع تحوي على 1 طن من الحديد تقريبا ........................ تحياتي*​


----------



## م محسن (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس ومرفق برنامج اكسل حسب المعادلات المشار اليها

تحميل الملف من هنا[/URL]


----------



## م محسن (16 أبريل 2009)

http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-4-16-06-3228e98bj.xls


----------



## the engneer (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.......
شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## koftaaaa (17 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم مدنى.....كنت عايز حاد يساعدنى .....ازااى احسب كمية الحديد بالطن ....الخاصة بالقواعد...و كمان التكلفة....
ودة الايميل*******************

وضع الايميل مخالف لشروط المنتدى 


المشرف


----------



## salahlafi (17 أبريل 2009)

koftaaaa قال:


> انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم مدنى.....كنت عايز حاد يساعدنى .....ازااى احسب كمية الحديد بالطن ....الخاصة بالقواعد...و كمان التكلفة....
> ودة الايميل*******************
> 
> وضع الايميل مخالف لشروط المنتدى
> ...


 اخي اليك هذا الجدول لحسلب كميات الحفر و كمية الخرسانة العادية و المسلحة وكذلك حديد التسليح بالقنطار للقواعد ما عليك الا ان تضع مقاسات القاعدة و العدد واقطار حديد التسليح للفرش و الغطاء وسوف يعطيك البرنامج كل الكميات ارجو ان ينال اعجابك وان تستفيد به


----------



## فلة الوادي (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة مدنية واشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## wmahroos (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم جميعا على جهودكم وماقدمتوه من فائدة


----------



## أحمدميدو1000 (17 أبريل 2009)

1000000شكر ياهندسة:13:


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء على ارائهم وردودهم....


----------



## محسن ليبيا (19 أبريل 2009)

:28:شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن كيف يتم احتساب حديد التسليح للسقف الهوردي


----------



## eng_srour (20 أبريل 2009)

طيب واعرف ازاي قطر سيخ الحديد يعفي مثلا متر مسطح من الحديد 18 يعملو كام كيلو


----------



## جاابر (20 أبريل 2009)

- أعجبني الموضوع جدا جدا ...معلومات رائعة مفيدة ترسخت في الذهن ..كل 100 متر مربع تحتوي على واحد طن حديد ... مشكورين جميعا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لجميع الذين شاركو فى النقاش ..............


----------



## بنهاوى معدى (25 أبريل 2009)

اية دة يا جماعة كلام جميل بس مش بالتقريب فى حاجات مهمة ما ينفعش نقول فيها كدة من حيث اهمية المبنى والاقتصادية الهندسة تعلمناها 
1-اسرع وقت
2-اقل تكلفة 
3-انجاز


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الكم يامهندسينا ..........


----------



## ahmed260 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل السادة وانا لى سؤال لاحسب حديد التسليح لانة فى بلطات بيستخدم 10مم والكمر 12مم يعنى ازاى اعرف كمية كل احتياج على حدا "المساحة عندى 16*10=160م تكعب حوال 53متر مسلح"هل هذا يكفى لاعرف كمية الحديد


----------



## مهندس رواوص (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي احمد من خلال الخرائط التفصيلية الموجودة لديك يمكنك حساب كمية الخرسانة لكل من الاعمدة والكمر والسقف ... على حدى . وبالتالى حساب كميات التسليح الداخل فى كل جزء..
مع التمنيات لك بالتوفيق


----------



## بسام.م.ب (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بكم أيها الأعزاء


----------



## alwalla (26 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس مدنى والمعلومات مفيدة وقيمة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالرحمن كوران (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هلمعلومات لكن يا اخواني كل هذه الطرق لحساب كمية حديد التسليح تقريبية ليست علمية ولكنها عملية


----------



## علي عبدالله جميل (28 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي وحبي وتقديري لكل من ساهم .تمنياتي بالموفقية للجميع


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

معلومات قيمه ، شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ذات العماد (16 مايو 2009)

مشكور طريقه سهله ومفهومه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## engwsk (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوعات الممتازة


----------



## beretvert (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الاكثر من مفيدة


----------



## alkindi2007 (29 مايو 2009)

شكراَ أخي على هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## محسن ملا علي (29 مايو 2009)

_مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم_


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية ماقصرت


----------



## هاني العدوي101 (7 يونيو 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل يا باشا على مجهودك الرائع 
من خلال التجربة فانه يمكن القول ان الجسور والبلاطات المصمتة للسقف تاخذ بالطن عشرة في المية حديد من حجم الخرسانة يعني كل عشرة متر مكعب من الخرسانة تاخذ طن حديد ولكن يا سيدي يبقى حساب الحديدمن الرسومات هو الاصح والادق واللازم عملة في كل مشروع


----------



## دانية ضياء (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## المهندس جون (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## راضس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله معلومات رائعة


----------



## eng_shaker (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله الف خير علي المعلومات

*


----------



## eng_shaker (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجوا المزيد


----------



## م.احمد زينو121 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات ولكن في طيريقه اسرع 
كل 100 متر مربع تحوي على 1 طن من الحديد تقريبا ........................ تحياتي*​

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز مهندس رواوص على المجهود الجميل ولكن بخصوص النسبة المئوية فماذا تعني عدد الشيش ام ماذا ارجو الايضاح ....مع التقدير 

اما بخصوص الطريقة اعلاه التي وضعها احمد رامي فكيف ان لكل 100 متر مكعب 1طن ,وان الطريقة الاولي 30 متر مكعب اعطت مايقارب 3 طن .ارجو الايضاح.
وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمودالجمال (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكر لك اخى العزيز ولكن الموضوع يحتاج الى توضيح حيث ان solid slab ,flat slab ,holloblok كل منها لة تسليح


----------



## م/ عصام (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع ، ويجب أن نعلم أن هذه الطرق لحساب كميات الحديد تعتبر تقديرية وتستخدم في المراحل الأولية من أي مشروع لحساب التكلفة المبدئية وتحديد الإحتياجات بصورة عامة.


----------



## حساااام (19 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومه جميله وبسيطه ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريفو (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة ولكن كيف يتم اختيار قطر الحديد وكذلك الابعاد مع الشكر


----------



## redaali2020 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على جهودكم وماقدمتوه من فائدة


----------



## salim salim (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hawkar1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Els3id Fathy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## aymanallam (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## لهيب النار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*لك الشكر الجزيل على مجهودك الرائع 
*​


----------



## الحسن حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير انت واللي أعطى الطرق التانية ومشكورين جميعاُ


----------



## غسان الفهد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## هاشم كونسلت (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks for you


----------



## eng manella (21 مارس 2011)

أفادكم الله ...


----------



## mohammed_abani (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
برجاء معرفه طريقه حساب السقف الهوردى


----------



## ابو محمد تاج (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مرايا (26 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم على المساهمه والمرور


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (26 يونيو 2011)

يعطيكم ألأف عافيه عالمعلومات ويزيكم علما


----------



## terhaga (26 يونيو 2011)

لمعرفة وزن المتر الطولى بطريقه سريعه
وزن المتر الطولى من القطر = 0.0062 مضروب فى مربع القطر بالمم


----------



## أبوناجي (1 يوليو 2011)

أخبرنا عن المصدر هل من كتاب ام من تجاربك الشخصية ؟


----------



## كمال الدين محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عيد حماد (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كاكا مصطفى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fares-25 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك علي الخير اللي قدمته ده .​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع على الردود الطيبة واسف على التاخير . وسوف اقوم باذن الله بارفاق ملفات اخرى لهذا الموضوع حتى تكون الفائدة اعم واشمل .


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (10 يناير 2012)

موضوع جيد-احسنت


----------



## hayacivil (10 يناير 2012)

good


----------



## marwan86 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hashem sherif (10 يناير 2012)

اود طرح الآتى
1- هل هناك من استخدم FRP rebar المصنع من الفيبر جلاس و بلاستيك من نوع الثرموست
2 - هل هناك من استخدم الاسياخ المصنعه من البولى ايثلين PE
البندين الاعلى فى اعمال الانشاءات المدنيه بديل عن حديد التسليح
ارجوا التواصل لزياده المعرفه عن هذا الامر 
وللجميع الشكر


----------



## Abu Laith (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .......


----------



## mohandes74 (21 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس سمير (22 مارس 2012)

من خلال الخبرات التننفيذيه والتصميميه يصبح المهندس على درايه بنسبة التسليح لكافة العناصر الانشائيه (ومع ذلك يجري الحسابات الدقيقه) وبالتالي يكون لديه المقدرة على معرفة كميات الحديد وكميات مكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه لاي مشروع اما بالنسبه للمهندسين الجدد فلا بد من الحسابات التفصيليه ولكن لا مانع من الاستئناس بما جاء بملاحظاتك وكذلك النسب الخاصه للبلاطات بانواعها والاعمده والاساسات بانواعها والجدران الاستناديه وغيره


----------



## وائل شوقت (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## م.عبدالحسيب (11 مارس 2013)

كتاب مواصفات وتخمين


----------



## mo7md a7md (11 مارس 2013)

*للتسهيل وهي تكون صحيحه ف المعظم ........ وهي ان كل 1 متر مكعب خرسانه يحتوي ع 100 كجم من الحديد 
*​


----------



## ogranci (12 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه بس عفوا يامهندس رواص قد يكون سوالي غبي بس كثافه الحديد كيف طلعتها هل افترضت كتله للحديد للحديد عندما 7850


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين يا اخي احمد رامي و ابو جلا العراقي بس هل هذي النسب مع اي نوع من الاسطح ؟


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه الجديده


----------



## Abdo Essam (13 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (14 يوليو 2013)

بجد مشكور جدا يا بش مهندس عبده عصام


----------



## waleedwaleed76 (15 يوليو 2013)

*صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء** .*
*أبو بكر الصديق ( رضي الله عنه** ).........كل الشكر *


----------

